# BEST Job For Dependent VISA Holders ?



## suradreamz (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello
I need a advice form you..
I am su...i have 4 years experience in banking in my mother country (sri lanka)
I am planing to migrate to Australia with my wife (she's studding) under spouse VISA
Currently i don't have a degree
So what's the best career should i continue in australia?
Are their any recommended courses to get a good paying job?

waiting your answers

Thanks


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

I am confused? Are you coming on your wifes student visa? If so, you are only permitted to work 20 hours per week. It is pretty unlikely you will get a good paying job


----------



## suradreamz (Sep 2, 2015)

Verystormy said:


> I am confused? Are you coming on your wifes student visa? If so, you are only permitted to work 20 hours per week. It is pretty unlikely you will get a good paying job


Yes with my wife's student visa
But she's cimming for a masters. So i will get full time opportunity.
I have 5 years banking working experience..but dont have any degree qualification.
Please help me to choose good paying job
Thanks for your great help


----------

